# New developments in North Korea



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kim Jong-un: has the North Korean dynasty fallen? | World news | theguardian.com

Kim is missing and it looks like his younger sister is now running the country.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I had heard on Sean Hannity that Kim was MIA.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Pretty Interesting stuff I have also been following this over the few weeks having served in Korea for a few years I like keep up with the news there..


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Kim has a younger sister? What's her name? Ken?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kim Yo Jong, she's youngest of 7 children, educated is Switzerland. Kim Jong Un has been missing for 5 weeks now.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Korean news agencies have been carrying the story for quite some time. Seems like they just sent a delegation to south korea earlier this week and the number two guy in leadership was heading it up.

And don't count out the uncles and his other siblings.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

nice family


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Now if the rest of the commie bastards would disappear here and there.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Maybe a hawk flew off with the little bastard.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maybe he ran off and married the basketball player.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Maybe he ran off and married the basketball player.










"Guess what?"
(Anybody know where "guess what" Dennis is btw?)


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Maybe he ran off and married the basketball player.


That would explain why Kim was limping the last time he was seen in public.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Missing 5 weeks in NK means you are dead most of the time


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Pfffft! Digested. Pooped on in the rice paddy...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks like Kim was again a no show at a huge event today, but the rumour is that he's still very much alive and in power, but suffering from a leg injury due to obesity..


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

If the sister did take over, I hope she lets the generals keep their super Mario hats.


----------

